# Skype herf anyone



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

Would anyone like to do a skype convo an smoke cigars? Lets have a skype herf


----------



## Eugut (Oct 31, 2011)

That could be kinda cool


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

google+ vherfs happen occasionally around here, pretty sure with skype it can only be 1 on 1? or am i wrong? either way the video chat while smoking is usually awesome


----------



## DW9000 (Jun 3, 2011)

im going to try to hook up a comference herf. i have to figure out a way to do it.


----------



## lyth (Dec 25, 2011)

You can do a conference call on skype BUT, it can be laggy and messy.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

There is no need to reinvent to wheel. Like Thomas said we have virtual herfs already with groups of people. You can check this thread out... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/302423-new-v-herf-group.html


----------

